# I think I need a 8mm ???



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

8mm Remington Magnum.
17,204,223,243/6mm, and 45/70

I have nothing in-between .

30 calibers, 270's, and the current hot shot 6.5's are boring to me for what ever reason.

I think I NEED a larger game caliber.

Boy and his wife have most every thing up to 458.

BUT no 8mm.

Humm sounds like I NEED to fill that hole.

What about a 8mm Remington Magnum?

I looked at brass and it is out of sight.

But it looks like 7mm mag or 375 H&H brass is more in line and not to hard to rework.

I have a 7mm mouser action in a stock,I could get for the asking and do a barrel. The more I reed the more I feel the need for a 8mm Remington Magnum.

Any real time experience or first hand knowledge?

Anything that can send a 220gr bullet out the end of a 24" barrel at over 3500 fps has my attention for sure.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Why the need for such large caliber's unless you're hunting non North American game !!


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Because I want it


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Go for it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Gotta watch that word "need" when we're talking guns. "A shotgun, rifle and a 4-wheel drive" usually address that word; after that, it's irrelevant.

No experience with any 8mms.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You got a 45-70 what more do you need? A 300 win Mag will do it and easier to find ammo for and shoot.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if you want it and can afford it , stop talkin bout it and git-r-dun!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have no experience with the 8mm but I'm not even going to look up the ballistics you state because I'm pretty sure you're not gonna throw a 220gr bullet at 3500fps out of any 8mm RM. I'd guess 3000/3100 would be about tops. Don't limit your research to just speed. Look at energy at normal hunting distances and trajectory.

The caliber gap you are experiencing would only be a stopgap. The 375( I'd go with the H&H) would be my choice. If you run across one in a Ruger #1 in your search let me know. Better yet, buy it and send it to me.


----------

